# Installation de python sur mac



## Salamoullah (4 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour 
Membres du forum je suis un nouveau membre de ce Forum et debutant aussi sous mac alors je me souhaite la bienvenue. Cependant aussi j'ai quelques difficultés pour réussir à installer le logiciel qui me permet de coder avec python alors ames charitables venez à mon secours.


----------



## cv21 (6 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour Salamoullah,

POUR INFO
Normalement Python 2.7 doit déjà être présent sur ta machine.
Tu vas dans application/utilitaires/terminal
Dans le terminal tu tapes python
Là, tu peux saisir tes commandes : par exemple print "hello"
Pour sortir de python/terminal soit tu tapes exit() soit au clavier ctrl D

LE PLUS SIMPLE :
Si tu veux un peu plus pour tester/travailler : en téléchargeant sur le site python la version 3.5 normalement vous obtenez python3 et surtout IDLE qui est une interface minimaliste pour écrire des scripts en python. C'est un début. Elle contient l'indispensable debugger.
https://www.python.org/downloads/mac-osx/ (au moment où j'écris : Lastest Python 3 Release - Python 3.5.0)

POUR ALLER PLUS LOIN
IDLE peut déplaire. Une liste relativement complète est visible ici : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/81584/what-ide-to-use-for-python

POUR S'Y PERDRE EN DEBUTANT
Ensuite il y a l'installateur de package homebrew, j'ai eu le malheur de commencer avec ça sans trop comprendre...du coup j'ai foutu un peu le bazar sur mon ordi. Cela dit, j'ai appris beaucoup ! Je vous déconseille pour l'instant. S'il s'agit de créer des programmes, il faudra sans doute à un moment choisir le type de "fenêtres" à utiliser: Tkintle par défaut, wxWidget, PyQT...Pour ma part, j'ai bloqué à ce moment là.


----------



## cv21 (6 Décembre 2015)

Pour compléter, pour faire le tour de la question en 30 minutes...J'ai aimé ce site : http://apprendre-python.com
En prenant soin de sauter l'étape installation de Pip, si il s'agit de regarder à quoi ressemble la programmation en python.


----------



## Mboum (6 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

https://www.macports.org/install.php
https://guide.macports.org
https://guide.macports.org/chunked/installing.shell.html


```
sudo port -v selfupdate

sudo port search python
sudo port select --list python
sudo port install python3x
sudo port select --set python python3x

sudo port search pip
sudo port select --list pip
sudo port install py3x-pip
sudo port select --set py3x-pip
```

/Applications/Utilities/Terminal
https://developer.apple.com/library...lScripting/CommandLInePrimer/CommandLine.html
http://www.amazon.com/Learning-bash-Shell-Programming-Nutshell/dp/0596009658
http://www.wikihow.com/Run-Linux-on-a-Mac (virtualbox) (1)

http://www.barebones.com/products/textwrangler/download.html
http://emacsformacosx.com
http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsForMacOS

1- _Pour ceux qui font du SaaS/Cloud/Systèmes distribués, il est toujours bien d'avoir une image Linux pour verifier, en effet, il y a toujours des spécificités "Linux" qui ne sont pas très "unix-like ou BSD-like", personnellement je tourne des "Debian" barebones ; pas besoin de tout le foutoir xWindow. _

Le reste des distributions sont affreuses sur ce point car elles forcent l'installation d'un environnement graphique pour fonctionner...

Je n'ai jamais compris l'engouement pour Ubuntu qui n'est qu'une Debian modifiée et assez sale, loin du projet initial qui était de fournir un système léger et adapter aux matériels accessibles dans les pays dits en voie de développement ou "tiers-monde"..., c'est devenu une boutique pire que Redhat ou Suse dont les objectifs premiers n'ont servi que d'arguments marketing ; ce projet, dans l'esprit, est abominable.


----------



## Salamoullah (7 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour  et merci pour la réactivité.
En fait mon problème c'est python 3.5.1 que j'ai téléchargé mais il s'installe pas sur mon ordi et le paquet je l'ai eu depuis https://www.python.org/downloads/mac-osx/.
Toute aide est la bienvenue.
Cordialement


----------



## Mboum (7 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

que voulez-vous dire par "il ne s'installe pas" ? ; si vous voulez de l'aide il va falloir peut-être commencer depuis le début et être un peu plus précis? croyez-vous que nous ayons la science infuse? ou bien avons une boule de crystal qui s'avère fonctionnelle?

Cordialement.


----------



## Salamoullah (8 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Excusez mon imprecision au fait l'installation bloque au niveau de la vérification quand je lance l'ouverture du paquet python que j'ai téléchargé depuis https://www.python.org/downloads/mac-osx/ il m'ouvre une petite fenêtre réctangulaire écris dessus 
Verifying "python-3.5.1rc1-macosx10.6.pkg"


----------



## Mboum (8 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

1- Quel est votre système (version)? ... je vais répondre puisqu'à part être évasif et considérer que tout le monde sait immédiatement ce que vous avez devant les yeux. Yosemite ou Al Capitan.

2- Yosemite ou Al Capitan ont des filtres de sécurité concernant les paquets non-signés ou paquets signés dont vous ne possédez point la signature: lire autorisations  (voir 3)

3- C'est plutôt bien (voir 2), cela vous a évité d'installer une RC (Release Candidate, version non finalisée d'une future "release") réservée aux développeurs exclusivement ; donc ainsi faire des choses qui dépassent votre entendement actuel et certainement créer beaucoup de complications, plus que ce que vous pouvez concevoir dans l'état actuel de vos connaissances.

4- Utiliser Macports ; c'est fait pour cela ; avoir des paquets à jour prenant en compte certaines spécificités de l'OS et pouvoir selectionner entre différentes versions installées (comme sous linux ou autres unix-like) ; apprenez-donc à l'utiliser ; ce n'est pas bien compliqué et certainement beaucoup plus simple que ce que vous avez tenté et été heureusement empêché par le système (voir PS)

Cordialement.

PS: Voila un bel exemple du pourquoi de ces "nouvelles barrières" qui ont tant été décriées par les "anciens" ; vous "les" voyez en action! merci pour ceux qui récuperaient les pots-cassés ; certainement le support chez Apple ; 

à essayer de démêler les plats de spaghetti indigestes apportés par ces chers béotiens à l'oeil torve et larmoyant, tellement sûr d'eux: "c'est cassé monsieur ; pourquoi c'est cassé? j'ai rien fait de mal pourtant".


----------



## Salamoullah (9 Décembre 2015)

Mon cher MBOUM
Merci de votre appuis. J'ai comme sys AL CAPITAIN version 10.11.1 sur MacBook Pro. 
S'il vous plais je comprends pas trop le reste votre message 
auriez vous l'aimabilité d'y revenir je vous prie surtout au niveau du PS.
Cordialement.


----------



## Mboum (9 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

je vous sens agacé ; c'est déjà un bon début, quant au Post-Scriptum, c'est un point général qui me semble assez clair et qu'il est inutile d'y revenir.

Donc reprenons: vous avez besoin d'une version de python récente et bien évidemment son "package-manager", le tout dans un environnement de développement dédié et isolé ; utiliser la version installée serait problématique ; puisque cette version est utilisée par des applications systèmes tierces comme "les systèmes updates" ; vous ne voulez point y ajouter vos librairies.

Depuis 2003 Apple "sponsorise" ce projet que l'on appelle Macports ou un port-system:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ports_collection
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Package_manager

https://www.macports.org/install.php
https://guide.macports.org
https://guide.macports.org/chunked/installing.shell.html

Un petit exemple de "first-run" à but éducatif -> "terminal emulator"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_emulator

/Applications/Utilities/Terminal (Le Terminal Emulator de MacOSX) (Utilitaires en français )

Ce qui peut-être utile d'apprendre:
https://developer.apple.com/library...lScripting/CommandLInePrimer/CommandLine.html
http://www.amazon.com/Learning-bash-Shell-Programming-Nutshell/dp/0596009658

Après avoir téléchargé le "DMG ou Disk image" (1) et finalement cliqué dessus et installé, ici, quelques exemples pour savoir ce qui est installé ou "installable" ; se reporter à la documentation pour les diverses "options" (2).

1- Nous rappelons ici le lien déjà suscité:
https://www.macports.org/install.php

2- Nous rappelons encore une fois ici le lien déjà suscité dans ce post et le précédent:
https://guide.macports.org


```
host:~ user$ sudo port -v selfupdate

host:~ user$ sudo port search python
host:~ user$ sudo port select --list python
host:~ user$ sudo port install python3x
host:~ user$ sudo port select --set python python3x

host:~ user$ sudo port search pip
host:~ user$ sudo port select --list pip
host:~ user$ sudo port install py3x-pip
host:~ user$ sudo port select --set py3x-pip
```


```
host:~ user$ python3 import pprint;pprint.pprint(zip(('Byte', 'KByte', 'MByte', 'GByte', 'TByte'), (1 << 10*i for i in xrange(5))))
```

Vous avez ici toutes les informations nécessaires pour installer votre environnement de développement et finalement apprendre python, ce qui est l'essentiel ; plutôt que de discutailler et vous faire remonter les bretelles ; faites! car il viendra certainement des questions plus précises et tout du moins intéressantes ; essayer de vous tirer les vers du nez c'est en soi amusant mais lassant, dans un premier temps, tout processus d'apprentissage passe par l'effort et l'action.

Cordialement.


----------



## smog (15 Décembre 2015)

Je suis loin d'être un spécialiste, OK. Mais quand j'ai installé Python, je n'ai pas utilisé MacPorts... Or en te lisant ça semble indispensable (je dis bien que je ne suis pas informaticien).
J'ai simplement, en suivant ce qui est dit sur Python.org, dû installer tcl quelque chose avant.


----------

